# Valley of Fire or Red Rock Canyon?



## forfun (Jun 22, 2009)

We'll have a car for a day while in Vegas and plan on driving to Hoover Dam and stopping at Ethel M's. Don't know if there will be enough ime to do both Valley of Fire and Red Rock Canyon.  If there isn't, which one would you chose?

TIA


----------



## Karen G (Jun 22, 2009)

For just one day, I'd pick Red Rock if you're also doing Hoover Dam.  I took a guest over to Hoover Dam on Saturday and while it doesn't take long to drive there, if was very slow going across the dam.  There was a lot of traffic and a lot of pedestrian traffic so there was a lot of stop & go.  It's worth the time, though, but it may take longer than you planned.

Therefore, Red Rock would be a better option to add to your Hoover Dam trip, and it's beautiful out there.


----------



## Werner (Jun 22, 2009)

Karen G said:


> Therefore, Red Rock would be a better option to add to your Hoover Dam trip, and it's beautiful out there.



I agree, Red Rock Canyon is beautiful.  Be sure to take the scenic loop.  There are also some short trails off the scenic loop.


----------



## derb (Jun 22, 2009)

Valley of fire.  You can loop doing the valley of fire, then to hoover dam and back to vegas.  Its about 45 min to the valley, an hour from vallely to hoover and finally about 45 min from hoover to vegas.  Be sure to do the white dome trail in the valley.


----------



## kjsgrammy (Jun 22, 2009)

My vote would be for Red Rock Canyon if you're concerned about time.  It's BEAUTIFUL and a "must see" in my book.  There is a $5.00 entrance fee (per car).


----------



## eoneguru (Jun 22, 2009)

We did the Valley of Fire last October and spent the good part of the day there. I think you need to do that to get a good feel for the place. There is also a fair amount fo walking involved. This is one of our photos from the valley.






We also took a rafting tour of the Colorado that starts just below the dam and ends up in AZ. This a photo from that tour.


----------



## Karen G (Jun 22, 2009)

eoneguru said:


> We also took a rafting tour of the Colorado that starts just below the dam and ends up in AZ.


Did you enjoy the rafting tour?  Do they pick you up at the end of it and drive you back to your car?  Is the water calm all the way?


----------



## eoneguru (Jun 23, 2009)

Karen G said:


> Did you enjoy the rafting tour?  Do they pick you up at the end of it and drive you back to your car?  Is the water calm all the way?



The family enjoyed the tour very much. The river is very calm, no white water.  They do drive you back to your car and a box lunch is provided.


----------



## urban5 (Jun 23, 2009)

*Valley of Fire*

Valley of fire would be my choice, more things to see such as the petroglyphs shown in the photo.


----------



## timesharejunkie4 (Jun 24, 2009)

Another vote for Valley of Fire. You can't go wrong with either tho.


----------



## FlyKaesan (Jun 24, 2009)

kjsgrammy said:


> My vote would be for Red Rock Canyon if you're concerned about time.  It's BEAUTIFUL and a "must see" in my book.  There is a $5.00 entrance fee (per car).



Why is there fee for Red Rock Canyon?  I have been to both and I only paid at the Valley of Fire.
Is there another scenic route in Red Rock that I missed?
I usually go around the loop of the Red Rock and come back to Vegas towards Downtown.
Maybe I need to go back again and check...


----------



## macko420 (Jun 24, 2009)

Wow, tough choice!  I absolutely loved the Valley of Fire - so much to see and it covers a bigger area if you are driving around.  Red Rock Canyon was fabulous also but it seemed to be a smaller area - at least to us.  I think that the hiking might be 'better' at Red Rock.  There were more trails with people using them.  The Valley of Fire didn't have as many people, at least on the day we were there.  I'll never forget the 'silence' - it was beautiful......
Well, like others have said, you can't go wrong with either choice!  Have a wonderful trip!


----------



## derb (Jun 24, 2009)

One reason I like the valley is size.  Red rock is beautiful but most of the best hiking trails are the first 3 miles of a 12 miles loop.


----------



## Werner (Jun 24, 2009)

FlyKaesan said:


> Why is there fee for Red Rock Canyon?  I have been to both and I only paid at the Valley of Fire.
> Is there another scenic route in Red Rock that I missed?
> I usually go around the loop of the Red Rock and come back to Vegas towards Downtown.
> Maybe I need to go back again and check...



Yes, there is a scenic loop drive at Red Rock that goes into the canyon and has several trails and turnouts.


----------



## Karen G (Jun 24, 2009)

FlyKaesan said:


> Why is there fee for Red Rock Canyon?


Here's info  about the park, fees, etc.


----------



## gnipgnop (Jun 24, 2009)

Definitely ~ Red Rock Canyon.  We loved it and it was an easy drive getting there.


----------



## vacationdoc (Jun 28, 2009)

*Hot summer*

If going during the summer, I would drive the scenic loop at Red Rock, especially late in the afternoon.  It is really hot for hiking, especially in the state park.


----------

